# iBook G3 dual usb...



## drs (8 Mars 2005)

salut

j'ai récupéré un ibook G3 500Mhz qui ne fonctionne pas. Je m'explique:
N'ayant pas servi depuis longtemps, ce mac a la batterie completement déchargée. Pas de problème, je le branche à l'aide de mon adaptateur secteur (de mon ibook G4, car le chargeur du G3 est HS). Et là, la diode orange s'allume très orange...bizarre...
40 sec plus tard, la fiche de l'alim est brulante!! Je le débranche donc.....re bizarre!

Après comparaison avec mon G4, je m'apercois que le quand je branche le secteur sur le G3 sans la batterie, la diode de l'alim est orange. Alors qu'elle devrait etre verte.
De plus, la dioe est orange clair sur le G4 et orange presque rouge sur le G3...Apparemment, ca pompe!!!

Donc voila...le chargeur n'est pas en cause puisqu'il fonctionne sur mon G4, la batterie du G3 (dont je ne connais pas la validité) n'est pas en cause non plus puisque meme sans batterie ca ne fonctionne pas. Ah oui, j'ai oublié de vous dire, le G3 ne s'allume pas du tout!!!

Alors quoi? Carte mère HS? J'ai evidemment testé en zappant la pram, en faisant l'init du gestionnaire d'energie. Avez vous d'autres idées sur la choses?

Merci

Alex


----------



## jhk (8 Mars 2005)

J'ai un iBook G3 500 MHz Dual USB. L'alimentation indique une sortie 24V et 1,875A en continu.
En fonctionnement, cette alimentation est légèrement chaude, sans excès (environ 37 à 40°C).
D'après l'Apple Store, les alimentations des iBook G4 et G3 sont compatibles.
Le fait que ton alimentation devienne brûlante avec ton iBook G3 me fait penser à un court-circuit ...


----------



## drs (8 Mars 2005)

En fait c'est pas l'alim qui devient brulante, c'est juste la fiche qui se met dans le mac.

Un court circuit? Au niveau de la carte mere? Car avec mon G4, aucun probleme par contre...

Mort ou pas mort? Une petite réparation ou un chgt de carte mere?

Alex


----------



## puffade (10 Mars 2005)

Tant que l'iobok n'est pas complètement chargé, il est normal que la lumière soit orange. Elle deviendra verte quand il sera chargé. Il faut laisser la machine en charge pendant un bon moment avant de tenter un démarrage si la machine n'a pas servi depuis très longtemps. Ce qui m'inquiète plus, c'est ce problème de température "brulante", ça ce n'est pas normal reste quand mê^me prudent. Bon courage


----------



## drs (11 Mars 2005)

salut

Ca on est d'accord pour le chargement de la batterie.

Ce qui m'embete plus, c'est deja la temperature, la couleur presque rouge de la diode mais aussi que le portable ne s'allume pas sans batterie et branché sur le courant! Normalement, il devrait s'allumer et la diode devrait etre verte. La elle est orange et ibook ne s'allume pas...

Alex


----------



## jhk (11 Mars 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'embete plus, c'est deja la temperature, la couleur presque rouge de la diode mais aussi que le portable ne s'allume pas sans batterie et branché sur le courant! Normalement, il devrait s'allumer et la diode devrait etre verte. La elle est orange et ibook ne s'allume pas...


Je confirme que ton iBook devrait s'allumer. Je fais la même chose en ce moment pour me servir du mien à la maison. Pas de batterie, juste l'alim, et ça fonctionne.


----------



## drs (11 Mars 2005)

ouais, j'ai essayé avec mon ibook g4 et ca marche....

je pense que la carte mere est flinguee non?

Alex


----------



## Bartok (18 Mars 2005)

j'ai besoin d'un conseil: je suis sur le point d'acheter un ibook G3 500 12 ""  avec 384 MO de RAM très bon état par 400 euros

J'ai besoin de savoir certaines choses :
Est-il possible de voir de divx plein écran sans que l'image soit saccadée?
Des jeux comme age of empires et of mythologies, marcheront bien?
Est-il possible le connecter à un eyetv? 

En fait je souhaiterai savoir aussi par les possesseurs de cette machine ce qu'ils font marcher  sur cet ibook



Merci des reponses


----------



## jhk (18 Mars 2005)

Bartok a dit:
			
		

> Est-il possible de voir de divx plein écran sans que l'image soit saccadée?


Oui, ça passe sans pb avec 384Mo de RAM et VLC.





> En fait je souhaiterai savoir aussi par les possesseurs de cette machine ce qu'ils font marcher  sur cet ibook


Internet, bureautique, petite retouche photo, astro, un peu iTunes. Ma copine se sert de GarageBand, mais sorti du piano, les limites sont vite atteintes. Idem pour les jeux qui sollicitent la pauvre carte graphique.


----------



## Bartok (18 Mars 2005)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Idem pour les jeux qui sollicitent la pauvre carte graphique.


Et concernant les "age of " sais tu s'ils marcheront?


----------



## jhk (18 Mars 2005)

Bartok a dit:
			
		

> Et concernant les "age of "


Jamais essayé, désolé. Regarde déjà si la carte graphique sera acceptée (ATi 128 RAGE Mobility 8 Mo)


----------

